# Choosing a receiver and speakers



## cheetosandmovies (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm getting my first receiver and speaker set, and, I've narrowed down my choices to:

Receiver
--Pioneer VSX-1019AH-K
--Pioneer VSX-920-K
--Yamaha RX-V665BL
--Denon AVR-591

Speakers
--Polk Audio RM705
--Yamaha NS-SP1800BL

I want to stay under $350 for the receiver and under $250 for the speakers (Amazon prices).
I also want a receiver that does analog to HDMI upconversion. I don't know much about speakers and the differences between them, but I want speakers that sound good and look okay.

Which would you choose and why? Do you have any other suggestions in my price range?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For a receiver this Onkyo 706 is better than the ones you have listed above and also has pre outs allowing you to hook up an external amp if you so choose as well as THX certification.
Either of the speakers you mention would be ok for starters however spending a little more would get you into some better ones.

By the Way Welcome to the Shack


----------



## Onthecheap (Aug 25, 2010)

It looks like you are on a budget, like I was. I Was looking for 7.1 THX and I found it with Onkyo's HTIB!! The HT-S9100THX is HUGE bang for the buck!!
I have had lots of demos with family and friends and all of them say WOW!!


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

> I want to stay under $350 for the receiver and under $250 for the speakers


that works up to around a 600 budget:

http://www.emptek.com/special_cs100.php

+

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...TrueHD/dts-HD-Master-Audio-AV-Receiver/1.html

Is what I would recommend. I guess for the receiver you might pay a bit extra for shipping (the speakers would ship free, although i might consider some wall mounts for at least the rears, or some cheap stands, but that's a given with any choice of speakers.) but otherwise I doubt you'll be able to find better sounding 5.1 set of speakers and a better bang-for-buck receiver. Those speakers are made by an excellent speaker company that's really good at what they do (RBH Sound AKA Destination Audio AKA EMP Tek). The receiver is a marantz, who make quality electronics, and with 50 watts of amplification should do well for you. If you're willing to add 100 dollars to the budget, switch to the $400 SR5004 B-Stock and you'll get almost double that amplification plus pre-outs. Definitely at least get the speakers i'm recommending, they're way too dirt cheap for the build and audio quality in that satellite speaker type design. Receiver choices can be a bit more flexible but I still think my choices are the best for what you pay. tonyvdb's onkyo recommendation is also a nice one, although I have no personal experience with the brand.



> I also want a receiver that does analog to HDMI upconversion.


er...sorry, I just re-read and noticed this part. Any particular reason? Because IMO it's pretty much a fluff feature for a budget receiver to have - good blu ray players like the PS3 and Oppos have much better upconversion unless you're getting into 2000 dollar receivers and pre pros, and really, decent TVs should have decent internal upconversion anyways. From my experience, video upconversion circuits introduce noise. This is only audible if there's no sound and the amp gains are really high, but it's definitely more hiss than a silent audio only mode.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I like Tony's recommendation. Onkyo's 706 offers an excellent platform to expand upon due to having Preamp Outputs, Audyssey MultEQ, and THX Post Processing. Moreover it is being offered for far below its MSRP of 900 Dollars.

I would go with Polk's over Yamaha, but would look at SVS and PSB Speakers from DMC-Electronics.com as well. DMC's got some great prices on PSB Speakers and they are truly excellent Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

If going strictly by your list i'd go with the Denon AVR and the Polk speakers. Keep in mind there are better, maybe a little less budget freindly components out there as pointed out above which i would concider.:T


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

I would suggest the Onkyo 608 @ $349 and the Polk RM6750 @ $229.00.you can find it on sale $ 229.00 at Newegg.If you only want to use sat speakers, and with your budget. 

But if larger speakers are ok , and you can spend a little more , Polk Monitor 60's $240 shipped , CS1 center $80.00 shipped , and Monitor 30's $90.00 shipped. and would sound much, much much better. just my .02c


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Seems like the budget is receiver heavy. Why not get an HK AVR from Harman's ebay store and some Behringer 2030p's


----------

